# What would you do? (sore losers)



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd like to get some thoughts and opinions from others who show on what they would do in this particular situation. 

We had an AKC sanctioned specialty show this past weekend, that means all the local top dogs and bigwigs were there to compete, compare dogs, and enjoy the weekend discussing everything involving the breed. This also means that just about everyone locally within the breed was there camped out right next to eachother and staying the entire day even after judging had taken place. We have a particular pro handler is is known to have a terrible attitude, to the point of belittling and yelling at her daughter in the ring while they were both showing dogs. That particular incident had been reported, but I don't know if anything was done about it. 

Anyways this handler EXPECTS to win the breed every time, as we all hope to do. This past weekend she got BOS the first day, nothing the second day(though the judge did try to give her dog special select bitch), and BOB the third day. I knew she was livid after her dog was dumped the second day, heck she was mad at not getting BOB the first day. One of our local breeders won the breed on the second day with a dog that was strictly from her own lines, and with her handling her own dog, so she was quite proud to say the least. This particular judge was known to be "old school" and prefer a type that opposes the handlers dog. Everyone knew this before hand and the judging preference was clearly apparent when she judged the classes, so it wasn't a big surprise to us when she didn't pick the handlers more modern type dog. I left about an hour after judging was finished that day to meet up with family, but from what I was told the pro handler came back to her set up after I left the group that was celebrating 2 tents away from the Handler. Apparently when she came back she was still pissed about losing and going on and on about how the judge didn't know what she was doing, she should have her license revoked, she's blind as a bat and too old for judging, etc. All of this was clearly loud enough and in earshot of the rest of the local breed group who where still there enjoying their day, including the breeder who had just won BOB with her own dog.

I know had I been ther and she continued on and on about the poor judging, especially when the owner of the winning dog was sitting within earshot, I would have told her that we all deal with judges that we don't agree with and try to politely tell her to lose with dignity, though I'm sure it wouldn't come out as politely as I hoped it would.

So what would you have done in this situation? What should someone have done, if anything? And how much can we do about it without being sanctioned by the show committee?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that not grounds for bench hearing? I am pretty positive that it is. I would go that route of possible. If not I would probably have said something like you, that really is not cool on her part. Poor sportsmanship is becoming more rampant, and it is a shame.

We have a guy like that in bulldogs. Expects to win everyone, and when he does not he acts like a toddler who did not get their way. He storms out of the ring, sometimes not even picking up his ribbon, he complains when the trophies are not up to his standard, basically makes a fool of himself, it is well known and people just roll their eyes and move on. I do not think he has stooped so low as to publically call out a judge, but would not put it pass him.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

That's DH's favorite part of going to the shows..... he likes to go stand in the crowd and listen to everyone complain and say nasty things... I got booed for taking the points over a special.. ?????? Then being a young handler after a close run for BOB , every one ran in and mobbed the BOB when it was done and it was just too crowded with dogs and people on top of her.. that I walked out of the ring .. Everyone "gasp" thought I was mad for not getting BOB.... ( please come on, with the drama that comes with showing) We laughed when she was finally free'd and set up to take show pics outside Happy she finished her dogs CH in that moment.... OH and the other one... 112 degrees out side and everyone wants to sit down at one owners site in the parking lot while they leave their dogs in hot vans crying in their crates... Invited us over, we couldn't stay for the heat and having our dogs to get out of the heat and headed home after a long day.. that was taken wrong " who do we think we are" right... 

I would leave that women alone, let her rant and look like an idiot to others.... don't give her a bigger platform giving her attention that anyone cares..


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I hate this stuff. I would, and have, just stopped showing.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Honestly, I would've complete ignored her and not said anything. I'm pretty anti-confrontation. Haha. Nothing you could say would make her act like an adult, everybody knows she's an idiot, so just let her rant and rave and look like a lunatic.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

What people *should* do is turn their backs and walk away as soon as she opens her poisonous mouth. Make a real point of treating her like she doesn't exist. Ranters don't rant without an audience.

Either that or buy her a rattle and a pacifier and present them to her like a trophy. After all, those are things all babies need.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply.



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Is that not grounds for bench hearing? I am pretty positive that it is. I would go that route of possible. If not I would probably have said something like you, that really is not cool on her part. Poor sportsmanship is becoming more rampant, and it is a shame.


That's what I thought. And like I said before, my understanding was that she had been reported and "talked" to regarding the previous incident with her daughter. Clearly either that incident wasn't reported or nothing came about from it. And with this last incident I wasn't there so there's not much I can do about it. But we do have another show coming up this weekend and some prestigious shows in the next few months, where I can almost guarantee that she or one of the other big "pro" handlers will throw a tantrum. I would like to prepare myself with the proper thing to do and not just the snap reaction that makes us all look bad. So at what point do you report someone and how would you go about doing it?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. And like I said before, my understanding was that she had been reported and "talked" to regarding the previous incident with her daughter. Clearly either that incident wasn't reported or nothing came about from it. And with this last incident I wasn't there so there's not much I can do about it. But we do have another show coming up this weekend and some prestigious shows in the next few months, where I can almost guarantee that she or one of the other big "pro" handlers will throw a tantrum. I would like to prepare myself with the proper thing to do and not just the snap reaction that makes us all look bad. So at what point do you report someone and how would you go about doing it?


I have only ever seen one, bench hearings take place. Years ago a friend of mine got into a co ownership dispute and it boiled over at the show, to the point of the co owner (not my friend) tried to steal the dog from the handler coming out of the ring. Words were exchanged cause the handler would not give the dog up, so the lady slapped the handler hard enough to leave a mark. It was clearly seen by everyone. Police were called and a bench was held. Can not remember the sentence handed down. Can not remember if the lady was their for the bench or if she skipped out. 

There is a PDF on Dealing With Misconduct on AKCs website that might help shed light on when to call it.

I know one was almost called this past weekend, on a dude who was irate that he could not park right next to the ring tent.


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

I haven't shown in some years but, let me tell you, this goes on in every breed ring. Sorry the Jydge didn't excuse her from the ring for inappropriate behavior towards her daughter. I have seen "professional" handlers do this when they fully expected to win and are trying to finish a dog. I am sure other exhibitors feel the same way you do. Hell, ignore them and let them wallow in their own self pity. Congratulate the winner. Sure, we all want to win but this is a "sport" and with that comes along "sportsmanship". I am not sure a complaint could be filed, you would have to look that up. Someone might go to the Show Chair and complain. If that is a Professional handler, get the word out not to use her. Hate loud-mouthed people like this, just ruins a day!


----------

